# Wolves at Bulls



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

12-10 Bulls right now. 
I just realized that we have been playing McCants at the 3 alot lately...I would think that Jaric would be playing that.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Foye Is In!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Foye is in 


You beat me to it...haha


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

moss_is_1 said:


> I just realized that we have been playing McCants at the 3 alot lately...I would think that Jaric would be playing that.


The fact is we don't have many true guards or true bigs. So while we've been going to small lineups, the wings are relatively interchangeable. Jaric may have an inch or two on Rashad, but game-wise, Jaric is a more true guard. And McCants is athletic enough and has a nice wingspan so that he can guard 3s (well, as much as he guards anyone).


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

luther said:


> The fact is we don't have many true guards or true bigs. So while we've been going to small lineups, the wings are relatively interchangeable. Jaric may have an inch or two on Rashad, but game-wise, Jaric is a more true guard. And McCants is athletic enough and has a nice wingspan so that he can guard 3s (well, as much as he guards anyone).


Yeah, idk what is up with him. Last year he played some great defense and no offense while recovering, and then his first year and this year he's struggled. He doesn't do terrible on defense, just not very good.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Foye gets his first points of the season


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Whoo...Foye showing us some scoring, something we need 7 points now.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Foye goes out, he looked pretty good. Got 7 quick points. He didn't try to drive a whole lot, but he showed good burst off of screens, look forward to seeing some more of him. Green is getting more PT now that he demanded a trade..


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Smith is going to the locker room, bleeding pretty badly. Green is playing pretty well, still don't know why we arent playing him much. His defense will come, I think he's just playing scared, afraid to make a mistake and he will get yanked. But he's making some plays for us right now.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Ugh McCants is chucking up some 3s When Jefferson is playing well, Foye comes back in maybe he will give us some scoring.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Foye is looking very impressive, driving and shooting. Looks like he is going to be a damn good player to be with Al.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

That's not gonna bode well for green with the coach, instead of an easy dunk he tried a windmill in traffic and missed... dissapointing loss, we didn't play too well. Foye looked good in his retrun,didn't really play pg as much as just a scorer, McCants' outside shot wasn't falling, jefferson another good game. We play the bulls again tommorow night at home, hopefully that turns out a little better.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I dont mind the loss im used to them.... but FOYE IS BACK!!!

and he looked good too, 11 points in 17 minutes, seemed to be moving pretty freely... gonna be alot better to watch games now with mr 4th quarter back in the line up


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I was wondering how McCants is doing in MN. I liked him when he was in UNC (Tarheel fan here) but didn't know how well he'd transition to the pros. I was living in Mpls when he got drafted, so figured he might at least make the T-Wolves worth watching for a change, but then I moved and haven't got to see him much. 

I don't know about you guys, but if Green would get to play more, those 2 along with Foye and Jefferson, that team would be by far the most entertaining and appealing team the T-Wolves have ever had that I recall. Prior to this team, they had one decent team, but that consisted of KG with the other 2 "star" players being Latrell Chokewell and Sam ET Cassell....not real appealing there.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Nah, the early KG/Marbury days were definately when the Wolves were the most entertainig. They were my 2 favorite players back then, till Marbury split and left KG by himself like a clown.... its been pretty much downhill from there. I still followed the wolves closely tho cuz of KG, and watched Mchale pretty much f*** up his career(i hope he can get his ring in Boston). i would probly consider the wolves my 2nd favorite team tho only next to the Magic. I hope Foye can light it this year iv been waitin to see what he is all about....how does he look? is he pretty much 100%??


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I was never a fan of KG at all. For some reason he just has never appealed to me one bit. I've never been a fan of many bigs though, with Hakeem and Robinson, and now Dwight Howard and Amare Stoudemire being the exceptions to that rule. I was always a fan of guys like Jordan, Dominique, Spud Webb, Drexler, Pippen, etc. The Wolves have never had that type of player till Green as far as I'm concerned. Apparently they don't have many fans on this board either lol, as the only person who replied to this thread was a Magic fan


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lol Green evenbeing in the same post as any of those guys you mentioned is a joke, he's relying on athleticism and 'potential' to even stay in the league


----------

